# Nikon d800 Pre-orders are "Unprecedented"



## justsomedude (Mar 6, 2012)

Hmmm...



> _Nikon has confirmed that pre-orders for its new semi-pro full-frame DSLR, the Nikon D800, have been better than expected.
> 
> Speaking to TechRadar, Jeremy Gilbert, Nikon UK marketing manager, said, "People have been asking for the D800 for the past two years, and the excitement has been building and building."
> 
> ...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 6, 2012)

There is little doubt that the old bodies are getting long in the tooth, and many have been waiting for a replacement.

People have been taught that more MP is better, and it is ingrained into their thinking, in spite of the many experts who warn of such thinking. 

When someone sees my camera, the first thing they ask is "how many megapixels" If a high MP body is in demand, buyers will get what they want because the company that provides it will get the sales.

I think the D800 is great for some users, and not so much for others. I hope those who buy the D800 are not just buying high mp by reflex and regret it later. I'd not be afraid to buy one except, I want better low light capability.

It is good to have a choice!


----------



## TAR (Mar 6, 2012)

there is no doubt D800 , the samples images looks incredible even at ISO 6400..they retained lots of details in them. they can be easily used with slight noise reduction and size reduction even with ISO 12800

check them out 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629509475519/with/6952082445/


----------



## Orion (Mar 6, 2012)

TAR said:


> there is no doubt D800 , the samples images looks incredible even at ISO 6400..they retained lots of details in them. they can be easily used with slight noise reduction and size reduction even with ISO 12800
> 
> check them out
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629509475519/with/6952082445/



ISO 6400, tops, is what interests me though:
Canon 5DmkIII preporduction unprocessed jpg samples: = wow

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6947464739/#sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## flanniganj (Mar 6, 2012)

Personally this seems like a non-story. I can't imagine Nikon not answering the question this way, regardless of fact. I'm not denying that it is in fact true that they are selling like hotcakes (mmmm...hotcakes), I can only imagine that they are, it looks like one hack of a camera, but to report that the company selling them says that they are "exceeding expectations" is what I would tell every single spokesperson and sales rep in the whole company to say if I were the VP of Marketing for Nikon. And kick them to the curb if they said anything to the contrary. Maybe that's a bit harsh (probably the hotcakes talking).

Let me put it another way: Could you imagine someone saying, "Oh no, we're not really meeting what we hoped we would for pre-orders." 

I would expect to see the reports from Canon being the exact same thing, shortly. 

Just my $0.02.


----------



## jaduffy007 (Mar 6, 2012)

5d3 jpeg images = "wow" in a good way?? Low noise indeed, but at the expense of massive loss of detail and sharpness. If true in jpeg... due to NR or very strong AA filter? Same for RAW?
I just cant believe those samples represent the IQ of the 5d3. If it does, the 5d3 is a huge failure. Just can't be!

The D800 raised the bar in several ways...and Nikon will be rewarded with sales for doing so.



Orion said:


> TAR said:
> 
> 
> > there is no doubt D800 , the samples images looks incredible even at ISO 6400..they retained lots of details in them. they can be easily used with slight noise reduction and size reduction even with ISO 12800
> ...


----------



## Astro (Mar 6, 2012)

jaduffy007 said:


> 5d3 jpeg images = "wow" in a good way?? Low noise indeed, but at the expense of massive loss of detail and sharpness. If true in jpeg... due to NR or very strong AA filter?



i think the AA filter strength was reduced.... i think i read that in one of the 5D MK3 articles.




> The D800 raised the bar in several ways...and Nikon will be rewarded with sales for doing so.



and at amazon the 5D MK3 was on no. 1 or no. 2 spots the last few days for preorder.
and that is not company blahblah...


----------



## aznable (Mar 6, 2012)

TAR said:


> there is no doubt D800 , the samples images looks incredible even at ISO 6400..they retained lots of details in them. they can be easily used with slight noise reduction and size reduction even with ISO 12800
> 
> check them out
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629509475519/with/6952082445/



from 800 iso is terrible…. and someone bothered about the sigma sd1 iso performance


----------



## Martin (Mar 6, 2012)

For me, if 5d3 produces images like we can see now with samples, I switch to Nikon. I wanted a while ago, but those samples are almost decision making, however I will wait for real images and reviews. Thats is not possible in my opinion to make such a fail with 5d3, is it?


----------



## jaduffy007 (Mar 6, 2012)

If the AA filter strength was reduced, I'm curious what accounts for the jpeg mush samples? High NR? The few RAWs I've seen look much, much better. Prolly about 2/3 of a stop better than 5d2.

5d3 selling well at amazon doesn't surprise me at all. It's a good camera with (finally) very good AF. I'm not interested in a Canon vs Nikon sales based pi$$ing contest.




Astro said:


> jaduffy007 said:
> 
> 
> > 5d3 jpeg images = "wow" in a good way?? Low noise indeed, but at the expense of massive loss of detail and sharpness. If true in jpeg... due to NR or very strong AA filter?
> ...


----------

